# Mossy Paludarium update



## hr220a (Jan 31, 2009)

The first pic was taken Dec 1. The rest today. The day I took the first picture I replaced one of the 2 4' shoplights with a 2 bulb T5HO. Amazing what a little light can do to moss.


----------



## Swords (Mar 4, 2009)

Looks great, I love moss covered wood! I am considering T5s for my next project (a double stack of highland / cloud forest terrariums). But I am rather scared of the heat of T5s. I've read from others that it can be pretty hot and HL plants need to be cool even while the lights are on. Do you know what temps were before and after installing your new lights?

Also, what size is that 4 ft tank? It looks very deep (front to back).


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Feb 26, 2009)

You're going to have some fun looking for your frogs with that background!


----------



## hr220a (Jan 31, 2009)

The tank is only 3' wide. Its a 65 gal. I love the front to back depth. 

the lamp itself gets pretty warm. It is about 3" above the tank and very little heat is transferred to the glass lid of the tank. Plus, the tank is large enough where its not much of a concern. Living in NY all my tanks are heated at least part of the year so extra heat is always acceptable to me


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

sweet tank, nice moss growth!


----------



## Devanny (Jul 11, 2008)

I love me some moss 
What's the background made of? I've been using scrubby pads that are working great.


----------



## Fishman (Jan 16, 2007)

Devanny said:


> I love me some moss
> What's the background made of? I've been using scrubby pads that are working great.


Scrubby pads? Do tell details!


----------



## Devanny (Jul 11, 2008)

I'm using these: 
3M Doodlebug Brown Scrub n Strip Pad-Doodlebug 3M

Heres a picture of the moss experiment I did before using it in a tank.









I don't want to hijack this thread, just posting ideas.


----------



## Fishman (Jan 16, 2007)

Thanks Devanny, did you post thread about these?


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

That looks great! I can't wait til the whole bg is filled in! That's when the real fun begins


----------



## hr220a (Jan 31, 2009)

you got it! 3M floor buffing pads.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

I've been considering some Mossies. I had no idea they would live in water that is that deep. Are they competely aquatic?

Thanks, Richard in Staten Island, NYC.


----------



## hr220a (Jan 31, 2009)

As adults they spend about 75% of their time in the water. they sleep underwater most of the day. If they are startled they immediately dive to the bottom of the water. Sometimes they even swim around rather than hop or climb. The whole Theloderma family has feel equiped for swimming, thats one of the things that sets them apart. In nature they come from ponds that are much deeper than 10". Very informative article:
Theloderma corticale - biology, keeping, breeding


----------



## pygmypiranha (Jan 1, 2009)

Moss = amazing!

I am always trying to grow moss and for some reason fall flat on my face and fail. Got any tips?


----------



## hr220a (Jan 31, 2009)

pygmypiranha said:


> Moss = amazing!
> 
> I am always trying to grow moss and for some reason fall flat on my face and fail. Got any tips?


Lots of light is the biggest thing I think. Outside of that, its about finding the right mosses. With that tank, I tried about 10 different mosses over several months before I found a few that worked. Aquatic mosses grow awesome but you have to be able to keep them pretty wet. I've got dartfrogdepot.com, riccia, java, christmas, weeping and some local mosses growing on that wall. Weeping moss works best for me. Basically, if one doesn't work, try another.

You can also take a small amount of moss and grow it outside the tank in its perfect growing conditions. I do this with aquatic mosses and you can get a tiny starter portion pretty large in a fairly short amount of time


----------



## dkk08 (Aug 24, 2009)

Any updates on the Mossy and tank setup?


----------

